# My oil painting. - By Andreea Nebunu



## Nebunu Cristiana (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello again. My name is Andreea and here i have another one of my oil panitings. Other paintings and drawings that i've done in the past i presented in my older posts which my mom gladly decided to post herself. I know that there is a lot more to learn and therefore i am happy to receive constructive criticism. This is my last oil painting, which i've finished this month.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It is finely painted and conveys a harmonious feeling. There are eye-magnets and interesting diagonals for the eye to follow. It's a good composition with interesting shapes. The red house reflects the colour of the skirt, which is fine. But maybe it competes too much with the girl and its colour should be toned down(?). It seems that the vegetation at the horizon is equally green as the nearby vegetation. Arguably, the colours closer to the horizon should be toned down more. As they become more greyish/bluish, it enhances the feeling of perspective. It's called aerial perspective. This method could be used on the left-hand grove to emphasize perspective, i.e. to make the farthest trees appear more dull. 

Although the heaven takes up a large portion of the picture, it doesn't generate much interest. Perhaps dramatic cumulus clouds rising over the horizon could be added there, or a flock of birds. Alternatively, a dark rain cloud emerging from the left would emphasize the feeling of harmony through a contrast effect. However, it is a difficult problem, if one's intention is to relay a feeling of repose.

What adds drama to a picture is shadow and light. But there is hardly any shadow cast in this picture. It seems that the light is equally strong everywhere. It appears that the girl has equally much light cast on her from all sides, which is unnatural. However, one mustn't necessarily paint according to physical law. Highlight and shadow avoids monotony but is not easy to master. Rembrandt is known for his dramatic lighting. On the other hand, Vincent van Gogh found inspiration from Japanese prints, which don't contain much lightness effects. 

Mats Winther
http://two-paths.com


----------



## nk4825 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi, thank you for sharing this painting with us. I think this is an awkward looking painting. I like the colors in the painting, but I think it could use more depth in the color choices. A change in perspective might be a good idea in future paintings.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

O boy, I was just going to say it's a beautiful painting!! It has a lot of strengths and I wouldn't mind hanging as is. I love that you got such good crits from these guys and I hope you take something from it.


----------



## sl60 (Mar 17, 2018)

You need to work on your values--tonal scale from darkest darks to lightest lights. Since the entire painting is in the same value range, it makes it look flat and poster-like. As you go back in space values get lighter and color become more grayed. The sky--which should probably be shortened--takes up a lot of space and so should be modeled with more detail.


----------



## kopisto4ka (Apr 4, 2018)

*My oil painting*

I also make a painting, maby you can see it here *http://paintingsforlove.com/* and say what you think about it


----------



## Paul BG (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm guessing you intended a 2D approach. You are skillful and have considered every part of the canvas. Aerial perspective is something I think you know about but have chosen not to use. The red house on the skyline is a tease, yes? My only criticism would be to have left the wheat the same shade right to the horizon. I would be interesting to hear your thoughts.


----------

